# ICD code



## sam_son  (Mar 12, 2008)

could any body say the specific ICD code for Upper GI bleeding and Lower GI bleeding , shall we use 578.9 or any other code .


----------



## codegirl0422 (Mar 12, 2008)

lower GI 578.1 and upper 578.9, this are how I usually code these


----------

